# Persian Potty Problems?!? Advice?



## New Persian Mom (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi! New Persian owner here. I got my new kitty the week before Christmas. He was born 8/19/20. My issue is that he is only using his litter box 80% of the time for bowel movements. So far, we have had no urine accidents.

We started out with 1 litter box and then purchased another to put where he has the most accidents. However, he’ll use both litter boxes and then randomly have an accident near his litter boxes. I mean he literally will walk by his litter box and poop two feet away. Both litter boxes are big enough for him and he has no problem getting in or out.

Here is what we’ve tried:

changing litter brands/types. We changed from scented scoopable to unscented clay. Then we changed from unscented clay to unscented scoopable (low dust) that was recommended at the pet store. He used all of them equally.
Took him to the vet and they did a fecal test on him and said everything came back clear so they aren’t really sure either.

Any suggestions or advice would be helpful! Has anyone had this issue with Persian kittens before? I have had other cats and have never had any issues with them using litter boxes. Myself, the vet, and the pet store associate we’re all just as confused as me.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't had Persians before, but I have had success using _Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract Litter_ when one of my cats wasn't going in the litter box consistently. Here's a link:








Dr. Elsey’s Cat Attract® Cat Litter - the litter cats love™


Cat Attract® provides a solution for cat owners whose cats do not use their litter box. Blended with a natural herb attractant to help solve litter problems.




www.drelseys.com


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It may be behavioral. Is he having any other problems?


----------



## New Persian Mom (Jan 21, 2021)

@catloverami I ordered the Dr. Elseys cat attractant since we’re currently using Dr. Elseys unscented scoopable litter. It’s supposed to be here today so I am remaining hopeful.

@Kitty827 No other behavioral issues.

I’m afraid that the previous owners may not have been as forthcoming as I originally thought. His previous owners were re-homing him due to ‘lack of time’ and assured me he was litter trained and utd on his vaccinations. However, when I went to pick him up, I was given a handwritten vaccination slip (apparently he was vaccinated at home with otc shots) and he wasn’t very clean. I’m wondering if he just doesn’t know that the litter box is his potty spot and all of my attempts to train him to go there are not working at the moment.

I have been using tips I’ve found online with blocking his normal ‘accident’ spots and cleaning with enzyme cleaner, closing him in the room with his litter box 20 mins after eating to encourage him to potty there consistently, but he is just finding new places to defecate later when he’s out. It’s clearly not a litter issue since he does use it part of the time and I keep his box clean so it’s not a sanitary issue. I am so lost.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It's a good thing that you adopted him, it sounds like he had a rough life. Since he's using the litterbox sometimes, he knows how to use it. Have you tried moving it somewhere else? Maybe his favorite spot? If it's not behavior or medical, I have no clue.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you had a Vet do a check on his poo, for possible parasites, or an infection?
How old is he?
Also, put his poo, in the box!
It might help him get the right idea!
Best Wishes!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been thinking more about this, and I want to add a couple of links!
I do see where you did have a test done on his poo...
However there is one parasite, that can often be missed, because it can shed intermittently...
A PCR test has the best results for finding it.

The other link deals with something commonly called Pillow Paw or Pillow Foot.
It tends to strike younger cats...

And when you described, that when you picked him up, he looked dirty, that set off a bell for me!
I went through pillow paw with one of my cats, he recovered, and went back to using the litter box!
His poor little feet were to sore, to want to do anything other than just pee in his box...





__





| PetMD


Tritrichomonas foetus (T. foetus) is a single-celled parasite that lives in the colon of cats and is shed in the feces. It can often be contracted by cats and kittens from shelters and catteries. Learn more about the symptoms and treatment of this parasite, below.



www.petmd.com









__





Tritrichomonas foetus infection in cats | International Cat Care







icatcare.org









__





| PetMD


Tritrichomonas foetus (T. foetus) is a single-celled parasite that lives in the colon of cats and is shed in the feces. It can often be contracted by cats and kittens from shelters and catteries. Learn more about the symptoms and treatment of this parasite, below.



www.petmd.com










Plasma Cell Pododermatitis (Pillow Foot) in Cats - Veterinary Partner - VIN







veterinarypartner.vin.com


----------

